# help with ghost mantis breeding



## lilwo (Jul 14, 2015)

I am New to exotic mantis keeping; so far i have only had native species. Now i am raising ghost mantids. I just got an adult female and a sub adult male. once the male is an adult i want to try breeding them. Do you have any tips?


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 14, 2015)

Don't mate the male with the female once he turns adult because he isn't sexually mature yet. Wait 3 weeks after his molt then try to mate them. If he isn't ready mate again a week later. Also, feed the female a lot of food before mating and feed her something while you are trying to mate them. What I usually do is put one mantis on each of my hands and then put the male right next to the females abdomen. Once they start to mate I hold them for a few hours to make sure the male doesn't get eaten. Better safe than sorry! After 2 or 3 hours gently pry the male loose from the female. Repeat the process several times every few days so there will be more fertile ooths.


----------



## lilwo (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks


----------

